
Show HN: Internet Leaderboard, see what's winning the game of likes - ubershmekel
https://www.internetleaderboard.com/
======
anigbrowl
Allow filtering by category and lists and this could be a winner. eg I am
utterly uninterested in music videos but maybe I love comedy, or I don't care
about celebrities but I am interested in news.

~~~
ubershmekel
Thank you :) fair point. I'll add filtering by domain, and then maybe by hash
tags. Though it might be tricky to identify the category across different
sites.

